
Scraper - Chrome Extension for reading data from web pages into spreadsheets - tomeast
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/mbigbapnjcgaffohmbkdlecaccepngjd
======
utops
How do you verify that the code on Github is the same as the code installed by
the Chrome webstore?

~~~
seancron
You have two options:

1\. Use the code from Github instead of the Chrome webstore

2\. Open up the code on your computer once you download and verify it against
Github.

~~~
mnmldave
Author here. Yes, you can get the original (rather messy) code from
<https://github.com/mnmldave/scraper>. There are brief installation
instructions in the README.

It should be noted that the javascript is passed thru Google's Closure
compiler before packaging, in case you're looking to verify.

